# EEA Family permit visa refused, reapply



## sunnysunshine (May 23, 2016)

Hi everyone. 

I am a non EU national and my fiance is an EU national who just moved to UK to work. We applied for an EEA family permit visa(unmarried partner) to get me to UK as well , but my application got refused. We didn't provide evidence that we lived together for 2 years. the reason is that we live with my fiance's parents for 3 years and we never had to write any contract with them. 

On the other hand we are preparing our documents to get married in a month. If we get married and reapply immediately for EEA family permit visa, is there a chance that they reject us for not genuine marriage? 

What is the best option to choose at this time: 1) getting married and reapply 2) reapply as unmarried partner with more evidence this time then get married in UK? 3) any other type of visa like Marriage visitor visa? 

I really appreciate your help as I am really confused and devastated.


----------



## AuroraSkye (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm sorry you were refused. Applying for a UK unmarried visa is really strict. You have to prove 2-years worth of cohabitation. This requires joint bills, bank statements, tenancy agreements, etc spaced out over the 2 years. If even short by a week, recently some people have been refused as well. I'd imagine EEA Family Permits (unmarried) can be just as strict since they also require it

Proving a genuine relationship can be done in many ways. Photos, communication logs/emails, flight itineraries, etc. It sounds like you were already engaged with plans to marry as you were applying for the EEA FM? I don't have much experience with the EEA FM, but you do have options to try applying again. Being married will make things much easier as well. I hope someone else with more experience with this can comment. ^-^


----------



## sunnysunshine (May 23, 2016)

AuroraSkye said:


> I'm sorry you were refused. Applying for a UK unmarried visa is really strict. You have to prove 2-years worth of cohabitation. This requires joint bills, bank statements, tenancy agreements, etc spaced out over the 2 years. If even short by a week, recently some people have been refused as well. I'd imagine EEA Family Permits (unmarried) can be just as strict since they also require it
> 
> Proving a genuine relationship can be done in many ways. Photos, communication logs/emails, flight itineraries, etc. It sounds like you were already engaged with plans to marry as you were applying for the EEA FM? I don't have much experience with the EEA FM, but you do have options to try applying again. Being married will make things much easier as well. I hope someone else with more experience with this can comment. ^-^


Thank you for your reply. as you mentioned we have provided other evidence such as flight tickets of our trips, and pictures from every year and every occasion. we just dont have any contract and bills. Although my fiance's father wrote a declaration that we lived there for 3 years, but i guess its not enough. 
I have read if we apply right after getting married they suspend a fake marriage, thats why we thought to apply as unmarried partner and then get married in UK. 

Now I hope some one with same experience can guide us.


----------



## freezing (Jan 2, 2016)

Since you already attached evidence of relationship, but it was not enough to prove living together, and you are planning to get married anyway, I suggest you get married and apply again then. They will still want to see proof or relationship though, after the marriage, otherwise it can look suspicious. So get married, remember to get photos of the wedding, save the wedding invitation and whatnot - include those in your new application. 

And if in this time you can find something else to prove your co-habitation, attach that too eg. paper from a bank addressed to you in your joint address, and another official letter addressed to your spouse, to the same address. if you registered yourselves at his fathers address, the municipality or magistrate should be able to print the records, too. 

Also, did you need a residence permit in the country where you lived with him and his father? If your residence permit has the father's address, that should serve as proof too. (I am listing these because these are the things I used in our succesful application, maybe an overkill, but at least I got it. Our first application was refused because we were married 6 months earlier. We re-applied with proof of address and relationship stuff and were accepted). 

If you re-apply as unmarried couple, you just need much stronger proof of cohabitation if that is what the rejection was based on (read it carefully). good luck.


----------



## Nic Allievi (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello, 
SunnySunshine, as I am quite in the same situations as yours, could you give some news? Did you appeal (and won/lost?). In case you got married, did you have any problem (marriage of convenience?).
Thank you so much and good luck for everything!


----------

